

Steve Jobs' New Yacht And Other Secret Projects Revealed - mikeleeorg
http://readwrite.com/2012/10/30/steve-jobs-new-yacht-and-other-secret-projects-revealed

======
Cataclysmic
Pretty sweet boat. I want to see it in motion. Wonder if they'll sell it? And
who will buy it?

